# My new ford



## snowplow12345 (Mar 4, 2005)

08 F550. Im waiting for the dump body and central hydros to be installed but took some pics of it today. What do you think?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

damn sexy, must have cost a fortune tho.


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

Is that a gas?


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks like a V10. J.


----------



## snowplow12345 (Mar 4, 2005)

yes, its the v-10. It seems alot of trucks this size on this site have the diesel, but with the amount of mileage we will put on this truck a year, the extra cost didnt make sence. plus the v-10 will be plenty powerful for our needs. the 08's dont have the diesel door badge anymore. its on the front fender on the F550 badge. not as easy to pic out.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

awesome truck! man do i want one!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

that is an awesome truck..post some pics when it is done...


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I just saw a 08 F350SD and holy cheet man! that truck was awesome. I asked about trading our 06 in for it. Funny thing is, the 08 stickered only 150 bucks more than ours did. It had everythinig I wanted in our 06 but when we got ours it was the end of the year so I couldnt be too picky, it had the rubber floor instad of carpet, 4wd shifter on the floor instead of the stupid electronic switch, trailer tow command system and the payload was a lot more. This one stickered at 35,031.00,it was an XLT too.


----------



## snowplow12345 (Mar 4, 2005)

This is the only other pic. shows you a little of the new front end.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ahh, the V10. I was hoping it was a diesel as I was curious about the possibility of being able to shoehorn central hydraulics into the engine compartment. Guess I won't know anytime soon. Nice truck, Ford couldn't give me a truck with the new diesel after how bad they screwed up the last release.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Mark Oomkes;382938 said:


> Ahh, the V10. I was hoping it was a diesel as I was curious about the possibility of being able to shoehorn central hydraulics into the engine compartment. Guess I won't know anytime soon. Nice truck, Ford couldn't give me a truck with the new diesel after how bad they screwed up the last release.


was thinking the same thing under the hood can't ait to see how far out they have to put the set so the hood will clear the plow frame.


----------



## Whip (Feb 27, 2005)

Can anyone explain why 08s are being released in March the year before and not Sept as usual? Are truck releases different?


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

It should be noo worse than a Dodge. Both thave similar hood designs.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice looking truck. What plow is going on that?


----------



## snowplow12345 (Mar 4, 2005)

I will be putting a Boss V blade. Probably a 9' 2". And a Undertailgate spreader.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Banksy;383001 said:


> Nice looking truck. What plow is going on that?


The plow has to wait until
he can afford the rest of the truck....

JK, 
Awesome truck!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Maybe just start with the undercarriage???


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks real good. What is the wheel base on that?? prsport


----------



## snowplow12345 (Mar 4, 2005)

141" wheelbase.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks great. The new front end is really starting to grow on me.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Whip;382974 said:


> Can anyone explain why 08s are being released in March the year before and not Sept as usual? Are truck releases different?


i think it has to do with the change of emisisons for diesel pickups starting jan of 07. the emissions are stricter, thats why dodge went with a revised cummins, 6.7 instead of the old 5.9 cummins. they all have some form of particlate remover in the exhaust, =$$ when something goes wrong.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;382938 said:


> Ahh, the V10. I was hoping it was a diesel as I was curious about the possibility of being able to shoehorn central hydraulics into the engine compartment. Guess I won't know anytime soon. Nice truck, Ford couldn't give me a truck with the new diesel after how bad they screwed up the last release.


There you go again...................spreading sunshine everywhere you go!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What? I was very interested in seeing\hearing how centrals could get squeezed under the hood without installing a scoop.  

Then I just made an observation about the new diesels. 

Touchy, touchy. Take the weekend off and you're still grumpy.


----------



## Keltic (Nov 3, 2004)

Really sharp, love the new look, hope to replace our old 87 with one! Congrats!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I love that colour. That would be my choice. Great short wheelbase, should be good for plowing.

Just an idea, but you might want to look at tailgate replacement salters instead of undertailgate.
You get a much higher ground clearence with the spinner.

Are you getting an alluminum box?


----------



## snowplow12345 (Mar 4, 2005)

cet;383555 said:


> I love that colour. That would be my choice. Great short wheelbase, should be good for plowing.
> 
> Just an idea, but you might want to look at tailgate replacement salters instead of undertailgate.
> You get a much higher ground clearence with the spinner.
> ...


Im just getting a steel dump. I'll post pics when done. Should be later this week or early next wk. as its at the upfitter as we speak. I wont be getting plow or spreader till fall so I have some time to decide on spreader, but thanks for opinion.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why would you want higher ground clearance for the spinner? The likelihood of applying salt in areas you don't want it--lawns, landscaping, etc--are much greater, the higher the spinner. The lower the spinner, the better it is getting under cars as well.

We picked up a great customer years back as well as several thousand dollars worth of relandscaping after the previous contractor with a high spinner killed numerous plants.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I agree a high spinner is not good. With the undertailgate on a F550 the spinner will be touching the ground with the box all the way up, if not before it gets to the top. My 3500HD the spinner would touch the ground before the box reached ful height. You can control the speed of the spinner from in the cab so there is no need to salt lawns, usually an uneducated driver does this.

With a replacement tailgate salter the spinner will be low enough to get under cars. For those that think you can raise the box to supply salt and then put it all the way down to spread is false, you run out of salt very quickly. For those that use this type of truck strickly for salting during the winter I would buy a V box hydraulic salter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Then you might want to check the setup on the under the tailgate model. I have one on an F800 and used to have one on a Dodge 1 ton, neither came close to touching the ground when fully raised.

Also, with under the tailgate models, you are able to raise the box, fill the hopper, drop the box and spread for quite awhile before having to 'refill' the hopper. You can also leave it partially raised or on large lots with no overhead obstructions, we leave it raised the whole time.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Considering I had one and used it for 2 years I am fully aware of how they work. I guess yours was far superior to mine. Hopefully he may end up with a set up like yours and I wanted to give him a chance to check out something else before he buys and is unhappy.

I have seen many that hit the ground and many posts on here, that if the box was fully raised it would also hit the ground.

I wish I was as fortunate as you as to have all the perfect equipment!

Where can I find pictures of this ultimate truck, and I believe a F800 might be a little higher from the ground then his truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Touchy, touchy.

My F800 has been in service since fall of '97 and before that we ran the one on the 350 since Jan of '90. So I guess we all have different experiences with it. I was just trying to clear up some what I consider to be misinformation.

As for the pics of this perfect truck, since it is apparent you don't believe me:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Happy? xysport


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

As I was only trying to give him choices you tend to say this is the only way to go. I would like to see a picture of that box fully raised. What is your idea of not close to touching the ground?

With a tailgate replacement if you need the spinner lower you can raise the box. With the under mount you have a lower spinner to start. With trace amounts of snow a low spinner will spread nicely but with a 1/2" of snow on the ground the salt tends to get caught in the snow and you pattern is a lot smaller.

I understand what you mean about salting under cars. We have to hydraulic V boxes and the spinner is only 15" from the ground but they never get any closer.

I never said I didn't believe you. I thought you could find them faster then me.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;383679 said:


> Happy? xysport


I try to always be happy. I am sure there are more important things in this world then wheather you and I agree on something. If not for you then you lead a very stress free life.tymusic


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The bottom of the spinner motor is 13" off the ground when lowered and 5" when fully raised. I'll get a pic later if you really want it.

Didn't say this was the only way to go, you said "Don't go this way". I am giving him options that you said did not work.

Options, here's a couple other options:


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

well, at first i thought that the front was butt ugly, but it looks very good in those pics. NIce truck and good luck!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Didn't say this was the only way to go, you said "Don't go this way". 

Not too sure where I said that.

If I had the chance to buy only one of your salters I would take the hydraulic V Box.

I don't need pics. I have trust in people until they prove themselves wrong.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You are welcome. Anytime. 

Thanks for trusting me even without pics.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I like that salter you have in the last picture. I looked at one similar at the Landscaping show. $25,000 Canadian. For me that was a little rich. I can only see using it in the winter, I thought the idea was great.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;383605 said:


> Why would you want higher ground clearance for the spinner? The likelihood of applying salt in areas you don't want it--lawns, landscaping, etc--are much greater, the higher the spinner. The lower the spinner, the better it is getting under cars as well.
> 
> We picked up a great customer years back as well as several thousand dollars worth of relandscaping after the previous contractor with a high spinner killed numerous plants.


I keep my spinners as high as possible on purpose. It helps them from getting damaged by backing into things like snow banks, gaurd rails, and whatever else.

Most of mine are probably somewhere about 3-4 feet off of the ground. The extra height also gives a much wider swath and much more uniform spread pattern all the while using much less material. I think it helps to get it further under/between parked cars because comming from a higher angle it tends to bounce much further.

We control it on narrower areas by turning down the spinner speed and by adjusting the deflectors when needed.

Since we went to the higher setting 10 years ago we have had 0 spinners damaged due to backing accidents. The higher height also allows us to utilize the pintle hitch to tow trailers without having to take off the sander.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I guess I should have said:"Why would anyone (but BigDog) want their spinners higher in the air?


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;383686 said:


> The bottom of the spinner motor is 13" off the ground when lowered and 5" when fully raised. I'll get a pic later if you really want it.
> 
> Didn't say this was the only way to go, you said "Don't go this way". I am giving him options that you said did not work.
> 
> Options, here's a couple other options:


Does that 350/550? have a roll off dump on it? i cant tell, judging by the rear fenders maybe but idk


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

Mark,

You have for nice equipment.

BTW- I use to live in Owosso for many a year.

Tim


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kemmer;383767 said:


> Does that 350/550? have a roll off dump on it? i cant tell, judging by the rear fenders maybe but idk


No it is a Monroe RDS. The fenders are custom built stainless and frame mounted to keep splatter\mud off the back window when the box is raised.



Lawn Care Plus;383771 said:


> Mark,
> 
> You have for nice equipment.
> 
> ...


Thank you, it's taken awhile to get to where we are. BTW, these are the trucks we use to spread salt on concrete.  

Seriously, DJ, I understand what you're saying, however we have yet to do any damage to the V-box spinner in 7 years. The dump box has a built-in 'break' point. The rod that holds it paralell to the ground will bend if it hits something hard. 2 hitch pins hold it on and a spare in the truck if it gets too badly damaged.

Depending on the conditions, the under-the tailgate spreader will throw a swath about 60'+. The V-box will do about 35-40'. Snow on the ground, a little narrower swath for both. The V-box is run off the PTO off the tranny and auger and spinners are controlled separately. The tailgate is run off central hydraulics and also has individual auger\spinner controls. We can drop salt about 2' wide full blast and leave a nice path if we want for narrow or heavily traveled areas, or run both wide open and really dump it out. Each truck carries about 7 tons, legally. Spread pattern on the tailgate is better than the V-box, but both do a great job. I prefer the tailgate, wider spread and the better pattern, but the 750 is a nicer truck.

Got me on the trailer towing, the tailgate model does not allow any trailers. The V-box can be flipped after unhooking 2 hoses and 1 pin.


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;383855 said:


> No it is a Monroe RDS. The fenders are custom built stainless and frame mounted to keep splatter\mud off the back window when the box is raised.
> 
> Thank you, it's taken awhile to get to where we are. BTW, these are the trucks we use to spread salt on concrete.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lawn Care Plus;383861 said:


> You can have my customer if you would like. And give him all the salt yo can dump.
> 
> Tim


I'll pass, hope the links helped out. Good luck with him.

Must be you haven't been in the biz long enough to know not to dump salt on concrete either. Couple of dopes we are.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is a pic of one of my sanders. This one is the lowest one of the three that I have.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

About time you posted some pics of your trucks. Some of these guys were really starting to believe you are my alter ego. :yow!:


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;382938 said:


> Ahh, the V10. I was hoping it was a diesel as I was curious about the possibility of being able to shoehorn central hydraulics into the engine compartment. Guess I won't know anytime soon. Nice truck, Ford couldn't give me a truck with the new diesel after how bad they screwed up the last release.


Yea but Mark.. can you fit central hydralics in a blue truck???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

gslam88;384049 said:


> Yea but Mark.. can you fit central hydralics in a blue truck???


You have a good point. BigDog, this thread was for pink polka dot trucks, not red ones. Could you contact a mod and have your pic pulled. I believe your pic belongs in the lime green truck thread.

Thank you


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;384065 said:


> You have a good point. BigDog, this thread was for pink polka dot trucks, not red ones. Could you contact a mod and have your pic pulled. I believe your pic belongs in the lime green truck thread.
> 
> Thank you


Did you forget to take your anti-dimensia pills again this a.m.?

The pink polka dots you are thinking of are your panties!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Big Dog D;384083 said:


> Did you forget to take your anti-dimensia pills again this a.m.?
> 
> The pink polka dots you are thinking of are your panties!!!!


Shhhhhhhh, that was supposed to be our secret.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow What A Hi-jacked Thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Fordistough;384213 said:


> Wow What A Hi-jacked Thread!!!!!!!!!


Haha! although quite humourous, I don't think it's for the better! (TOO much info fellas, bad pics in the head.) HAHA

-Mike


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

purplebou awaiting completed pictures....:redbounce :redbounce


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Big Dog D;384083 said:


> The pink polka dots you are thinking of are your panties!!!!


Hopefully these are not the pictures you waiting for???


----------



## snowplow12345 (Mar 4, 2005)

Finally picked it up yesterday. This is all I have right now. Just put wood sides on today after pics were taken, which we painted black.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

very nice truck but i am not a fan of the new headlights and grille. thats why im huntin an 07.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks great. Congrats!


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks like a great truck! in my fav. colour, too! good luck with it, and don't burn your legs with the exhaust! haha

-Miketymusic :redbounce


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

anytime you need a driver give me a call .lol.i'd be more than happy to haul with that beautiful truck,its almost a shame to get that dirty.good luck with the new rig


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

Big Dog D;383873 said:


> Here is a pic of one of my sanders. This one is the lowest one of the three that I have.


Where can i get these cab protectors for the Curtis sander? I love is Southern NH


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Gorgeous truck - I love the new fords - sweeet looking. Keep it clean!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Great looking truck! Love that blue! Only difference for me is I would of went diesel, but each to his own. 


Mark - you also have nice trucks!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks nice! Good luck this winter!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice!


----------

